# [SOLVED] MarkAny Folder



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi,

I was looking at my Program Files (x86) and there is a folder in there called *MarkAny *with a sub-folder called *ContentSafer*. 

I looked online and found this: MarkAny - Tech Support Guy Forums

Well here at TSF atleast doing a DDS scan means it can be a virus. Do you guys think it could be a virus? or Should I just remove the folder.


I have no idea where or when it was installed. It does not show up in Add/Remove in Control Panel.​


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: MarkAny Folder*

This is a program installed from *Samsung MP3* players to combat illegal downloading. You can go to Add Remove Programs and Uninstall *ContentSafer*. 
How safe is MarkAny Safer? | Technology | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: MarkAny Folder*

ContentSafer isn't under Add or Remove.

Maybe it wasn't installed but just a sitting folder?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: MarkAny Folder*

Boot into Safe Mode, Make sure if the program has icon in the System Tray by the clock that is disabled. Use the *CCleaner/Tools/**Uninstall *option to uninstall the program. Once it is completed, boot into Safe Mode again and in *CCleaner *Search for *ContentSafer.* Delete any instances of the file. Then do another search for *MarkAny. *Delete any instances of the file


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: MarkAny Folder*

Worked as well! Thank you Spunk!!


----------



## spunk.funk

You are most welcome!


----------

